# Remote codes for Sony Receiver



## kutchins (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm wondering if anyone has successfully programmed the AUX key to control a Sony 2400ES A/V Receiver. I've tried the same process successfully used to control my former receiver; but none of the codes listed in the 622 Manual work. I also tried to scan the bank of codes; but, again none seems to work.

I depressed the AUX botton, hit 2, the star key, the power button and then the down key until the list was complete and I received 8 flashes.

Any ideas would be gratefully received.


----------



## Ozzie 33 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have the same problem with a different type of Sony receiver. I ordered a learning remote control from Dish called the 21.0 IR/UHF PRO. It should arrive soon. Cost was $15.99 + $5.99 shipping. No returns allowed and was promised it will work. I was told it has more codes stored and if the codes don't work you can transfer by IR if you have the remote you want it to learn.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I have frequently read that Sony receivers operate using either remote code set 1, or code set 2. You might need to search more, but searching this forum for sony remote code got me this link:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1544548&highlight=sony+remote+code#post1544548
I can't recall if the DISH remote is only capable of A1 or A2 codes, but you need to change both the receiver and the Sony remote to the "other" set before the DISH remote will work. Might not even apply to you, but worth a shot.


----------



## kutchins (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. It's looking like the learning remote may be the way to go. I'd be interested in learning about how/if it works when it arrives.


----------



## mzta9 (Jan 12, 2008)

I got my Sony AVR to partially work with code 766. The volume control works with Dish's remote which was my main concern.


----------



## kutchins (Mar 20, 2004)

I'd hoped that the 766 code would work; but, no joy. 

When I pressed 2 for the aux mode for the a/v receiver and then 766 and #, it didn't even register on my remote. Back to the drawing board.


----------

